# FFA's and BHM's on My Space



## bigcheese211 (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey everyone. i was just wanting to know if any of you ffa's use my space to meet bhm's and vice versa. My Space seems to be the big thing right now. I like to know anyones experiences at using My Space for this reason.


----------



## missaf (Feb 2, 2006)

I don't use MySpace. I find it lacks a certain maturity level that this place does, and I am more comfortable here


----------



## bigcheese211 (Feb 2, 2006)

missaf said:


> I don't use MySpace. I find it lacks a certain maturity level that this place does, and I am more comfortable here


i understand that. i live in a college town and its really big among us college age people. i use it to keep in touch with friends ive known for years, but i'm betting there are many ffa's on there as well.


----------



## Goreki (Feb 2, 2006)

I do use it for this, although i lurk more than anything else. The groups aren't all that good, and the whole thing is mostly aimed at a teen/college audience. That said, i still enjoy it.


----------



## Laina (Feb 5, 2006)

I am (sadly) a MySpace addict. The groups though? Nope, can't stand 'em. The search options are lacking...it's basically useless. Why I can't walk away from it is beyond me. 

That said, you're welcome to friend me: Charming Charlotte.


----------



## Kimbo (Feb 6, 2006)

Never heard of Myspace....... Guess being stuck in Southern england has it's disadvantages. DOH!


----------



## Dibaby35 (Feb 6, 2006)

Here's my exciting page LOL 

http://www.myspace.com/dianek35

Anyways myspace is no where as good as this place..but it is different I guess. I just feel old


----------



## Jackoblangada (Feb 6, 2006)

Dibaby35 said:


> Here's my exciting page LOL
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/dianek35
> 
> Anyways myspace is no where as good as this place..but it is different I guess. I just feel old



I know what you mean! Feeling all old unhip on there...but I did it anyway lol

http://www.myspace.com/jacks_medulaoblangada 

I should warn people,I do have a tendancy to rant about politics there..so forewarned, other than it's pretty boring.


----------



## shirmack (Feb 9, 2006)

www.myspace.com/insane503juggalo i swear to god its like digital crack


----------



## TheMarno (Feb 9, 2006)

The link is my signature...


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 9, 2006)

Dude...I never understood myspace.

I have xanga, which I think is remotely like myspace. But yeah. All my friends are like GET MYSPACE and I'm like...dude...I dunno...I think I'm way too awesome. Haha, no.


----------



## TallEnglishman (Feb 9, 2006)

Laina said:


> Why I can't walk away from it is beyond me.



Oh God, we've ALL been there, Laina! 

:eat2: :eat2: :eat2: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1:


----------



## Big Ben SC (Feb 10, 2006)

I use it...and, it does make it fairly easy to keep up with some of my friends.

http://www.myspace.com/fxpirate


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Feb 10, 2006)

MySpace is like HEROIN!!! Only free and non life threatening....

Check out my page...Gen. Jorge Kenobi


----------



## Goreki (Feb 10, 2006)

Before I forget, http://www.myspace.com/goreki_lullaby


----------



## Atilla (Feb 19, 2006)

http://www.myspace.com/20666659


----------



## Fortune Cookie (Feb 19, 2006)

My friends and I tend to use Livejournal instead, and Facebook as well. Having a myspace account on top of that seems a bit redundant. I think I tend to LJ more because of the icons and moodthemes you can have... I love making things in photoshop.


----------



## bigcheese211 (Feb 19, 2006)

Most of my friends are all over facebook too. if i were a college student i'd probably be addicted to that as well.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Feb 20, 2006)

Dibaby35 said:


> Here's my exciting page LOL
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/dianek35
> 
> Anyways myspace is no where as good as this place..but it is different I guess. I just feel old


 
Imagine how it makes me feel! I'm already ancient! 

Tried to add you as a friend....hope to succeed someday...


----------



## TallEnglishman (Feb 23, 2006)

Laina said:


> That said, you're welcome to friend me: Charming Charlotte.



You're so pretty, "Charlotte" - intelligent too (big thumbs up). If I weren't happily married, living in England, and about six billion years older than you, I'd invite you for a date... (Oh yes, and you weren't already hitched LOL)

Thanks for posting the link. (Christ, I even liked the music on your page: maybe I'm having a mid-life crisis...)

 

:eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## Big-Phil (Feb 24, 2006)

Well I don't want to be left out

http://www1.myspace.com/phil_plymouth


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Feb 25, 2006)

bigcheese211 said:


> Hey everyone. i was just wanting to know if any of you ffa's use my space to meet bhm's and vice versa. My Space seems to be the big thing right now. I like to know anyones experiences at using My Space for this reason.


 
I have never been to My Space, I don't even know where it is, but from the remarks here, I am not missing much.


----------



## wrathofpengy (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm addicted to Myspace, too, though I can't say why...lol

http://www.myspace.com/penguinsminion

You're welcome to friend me...


----------

